# Abruzzo vacation 2011



## ksesock (Jun 10, 2010)

We are planning to visit the Abruzzo region in April 2011 and were wondering if you had any suggestions as to where to stay. We see there are many vacation rentals available. We are planning our trip for the last two weeks of April, could you recommend any places for a budget of about 600 Euro for two weeks. Also, as far as the weather, what can we expect for temps, should we opt for a place close to the beach or should we stick to the hills, we are partial to peace and quietness with access to the internet. Any advise you could give would be great, thanks, Ken and Josephine


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

*holiday in abruzzo*

as far as the weather is concerned you might be lucky and get a beautiful few weeks of sunshine, cold in the early morning and in the evening but nice hot sunshine during the day. on the other hand it could rain every day. it shouldn't be too cold at the end of april but still take warm clothes just in case. re the region well there's not much happening at the beach so early in the season so it could be rather dull but if you like long walks on empty beaches then there are miles of beautiful sandy beaches. i would recommend somewhere inland that way you will have access to the beaches and to the mountains which can be really beautiful at that time of the year where i live in the north it is within easy reach of campo imperatore a high plateau in the mountains where at that time of the year the area is covered with wild flowers well worth a visit. re the budget sorry i can't help there i have self catering accommodation but not at that budget price so perhaps it would be a good idea just to browse the net and try some of the agencies to compare prices



ksesock said:


> We are planning to visit the Abruzzo region in April 2011 and were wondering if you had any suggestions as to where to stay. We see there are many vacation rentals available. We are planning our trip for the last two weeks of April, could you recommend any places for a budget of about 600 Euro for two weeks. Also, as far as the weather, what can we expect for temps, should we opt for a place close to the beach or should we stick to the hills, we are partial to peace and quietness with access to the internet. Any advise you could give would be great, thanks, Ken and Josephine


----------



## ksesock (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you very much for the info, we have been looking on the internet and we think we might have a place in mind. The info about the weather is definitely good to know. Thanks again, Ken and Joesphine


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

ksesock said:


> Thank you very much for the info, we have been looking on the internet and we think we might have a place in mind. The info about the weather is definitely good to know. Thanks again, Ken and Joesphine


my advice is not to hurry your decion were to live the climaqte changes dramaticly area to area for exampel aquila is the coldest place in italy 10 dec to be ecact it has the tallest mountane in italy and has a high eatquake level the further souht you go the hotter it get vasto is verry hot all year5 round we live in the center of of abbruzzo just above CHIETI and have warm sumers and mild whinters . i have sent you a private mesage


----------

